# '00-'01 headlights



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Has anyone here had experience in painting the inside of their headlights black?You know,to give kind of a more aggressive look to them.Sorry if this belongs to cosmetics,but I thought it would be better suited here for some reason.


Here is a link to show ya what I'm talkin' about  


www.cardomain.com/ride/740290

Appreciate any replies,thank you.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

god those lights are sick, that whole altima is sick....

bump


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

You'd need to bake them in the oven to loosen the glue gunk that seals the lens to the housing. Personally, I think it ruins the headlights and makes them look tacky. To each his own.


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

There's no way I'm gonna stick headlights in an oven,I'd feel like such a retard!!!

Anybody know where I can find after market headlights for 00-01 Altima's(one piece headlights).:hal: 

I've looked everywhere,can't find em so I figure maybe you guy's know something I don't.  Thanks in advance.


Nice headlights here,probably chucked them in the oven as well though...

www.cardomain.com/ride/285350


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

you can check these headlights,. i've ordered some parts from them and their products are not that pricey.


----------

